# Mercedes Benz "lemon car" great read



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Festers............. and here is WHY you do not want to buy a MB!!! read this.



The story of how a rattle in B-pillar is defined as a feature by MBUSA now -



> MBUSA doesn't really care because they came to conclusion and issued the letter on 6/12/2014.
> My dealership is still working on the car this week (Day 39 and counting)
> 
> Calls:
> ...


Full story on MBWorld.org


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

It's unclear what the origin of the problem or the repair history. The complaint letter is not posted.

If there is a history of repeated repairs to fix abnormal sounds, this could be the reason for the buy back request. I suspect that the dealer is unable to detect the abnormal sounds, let alone attempt a fix. 

Sounds may not be a covered defect but improperly fastened trim or vibration in the suspension could be a covered defect.

Perhaps, the complaint letter is poorly written?


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Not enough info to make any assessments at all and certainly not a reason to never buy a MB. I'm willing to bet my issues with BMWNA are more significant than this.


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

http://mbworld.org/forums/e-class-w212/546399-rattle-b-pillar-defined-feature-mbusa-now.html

Here's my saga on MBworld

My dealer techs were able to duplicate the rattling sound after I found the perfect street for them to test drive on.

Long story short .... My dealer finally fixed the rattle "off the record" because MBUSA has declined to pay/reimburse the dealer because they have denied "fault" with the vehicle.

I am going to stop by BevMo this week and show the shop foreman and his crew a token of appreciation for going above and beyond their duties.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't believe it! If he doesn't want "sounds" I suggest he purchase an electric vehicle***8230;..end of problem!

As for me, I love good cars, including most MB cars. One of the best cars I owned was a 73 350 short wheelbase I owned. Built like a tank, handled like a 4 door sports car!


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

HugH said:


> I can't believe it! If he doesn't want "sounds" I suggest he purchase an electric vehicle&#8230;...end of problem!
> 
> As for me, I love good cars, including most MB cars. One of the best cars I owned was a 73 350 short wheelbase I owned. Built like a tank, handled like a 4 door sports car!


EV will probable make it worst.

As the whole car is silent and all you hear is loose change ringing in your left ear as you drive along the road. :rofl:


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

ae86pwr said:


> EV will probable make it worst.
> 
> As the whole car is silent and all you hear is loose change ringing in your left ear as you drive along the road. :rofl:


Quite right! I didn't know what type of noise was the complaint about. Too used to hearing my wife complaining about the "exhaust noise" and the "road noise" of the 328i!

I drove the i3 and was specially gratified by the silence of that car.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

The first post originally had the Mercedes reply letter but not the log of visits to the dealer. With only the response posted, it made the owner look crazy but adding the log of visits gives the owner some appearance of sanity.

A cursory look at the log suggests that 4 repair attempts were made but was finally successful. The "off the record" repair seems to be successful and should be positive testimony for the dealer.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

What the heck was the rattle caused by?


----------

